# is my jack dempsey male or female?



## greencrack (Sep 26, 2013)

can you help me figure out the sex of my jack dempsey?


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

I would say a male but let's see if others agree with me


----------



## hauntingurcoma (Dec 19, 2011)

looks male to me.


----------



## TeamCF (Sep 2, 2013)

Male


----------



## Kaenon (Dec 12, 2012)

Male.
:fish:


----------



## hauntingurcoma (Dec 19, 2011)

Male


----------



## chrystal97 (Sep 13, 2013)

Male. Only my male has the hump of his face.


----------

